# Catfish surprise



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Had a great morning catching big bluegills, crappie, and rock bass with my best friend/partner from the bank of the river. Also hooked into a nice catfish that measured 24" and took about 15 minutes to land since I had light tackle. That cat gave me quite a fight and I'm sure luck was on my side since it was hooked in the whisker. It was a nice ending to a beautiful morning! Yummm, fish fry....:corkysm55


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds like a great time. I love catching em on light tackle!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Sounds like a great time. I love catching em on light tackle!


Yeah that. Barb, do you remember the incidental fishing incident with that sturgeon that I hooked on the Sylstar rod? :lol: Lord have mercy!! 

huntinlady I bet that cat was a blast. Enjoy your fish fry.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

RIVER LADY said:


> Yeah that. Barb, do you remember the incidental fishing incident with that sturgeon that I hooked on the Sylstar rod? :lol: Lord have mercy!!
> 
> huntinlady I bet that cat was a blast. Enjoy your fish fry.


LOL Shawn, I just told that story not too long ago! Good times.:lol:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I remember that! I wondered why you were milking that thing _
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> I remember that! I wondered why you were milking that thing _
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
LOL...Ah, good times, good times. :lol:


----------

